# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Trail in Kärnten

## Wurschtfleckerl

Servus,

gestern waren ein paar Arbeitskollegen bei meinem Vater zu Besuch!
Unter anderem ein Kärnter.

Nachdem sie so fasziniert von meinen Bikes waren, hat der eben iwann gemeint, dass jetzt eh auch in Kärnten ein offizieller Trail mit Lifttransport eröffnet hat!

Und das aber nicht vor all zu langer Zeit!
Weiß irgend wer etwas darüber?

Der Arbeitskollege kommt aus der Gegend Griffen/ Völkermarkt...

----------


## Sendo

am petzen ist das! didi schneider hat gebaut!

----------


## .maraio.

Zur info:

War am wochenende mit dem enduro dort, der trail ist leider noch nicht fertig. Da muss noch einiges gebaggert werden. Musste fast die hälfte auf einer geschotterten forststrasse rumgurken, war net so prickelnd  :Sad:  
Ich denke mal das er gegen mitte -ende august fertig wird. Die arbeiten mit grossen gerät(hab vier bagger gezählt) recht fleissig daran.

Der trail selbst ist ca. 2,5m breit und besteht aus stark komprimierten brechsand. Zumindest die ersten paar hundert meter. Danach verdichter waldboden(kann aber durchaus sein das sie alles mit brechsand überziehen).
Es kommt einen vor wie eine betonautobahn. Eigentlich übehaupt nicht mein ding. Muss aber zugeben das der trail so flowig gebaut ist, das er spass macht. Anlieger in allen kombinationen, tables, roller und das 12km lang(1000hm ?)...kann man sich schon austoben. Downhiller nicht nötig, bmx, xc, hardtail, enduro...
Aber mal schaun wie es ist wenn er fertig ist.

Also, lieber mal dort anrufen ob's schon möglich ist zum fahrn.
www.petzen.net/sommer/index.php/de/kontakt

----------


## Sendo

ah ok, sozusagen wie der flowcountry trail am gaißkopf nur 1000hm!? wow das sollte spaß machen!

----------


## noox

Ja, hab auch gehört, dass es so wie der Flow-Country in Bischofsmais werden soll.

----------

